
A space ant fires its lasers - based2
https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Science/Herschel/A_space_ant_fires_its_lasers
======
jonahrd
I'm happy to see this on the front page of hacker news! It was already shared
to me via my family because Donald Menzel was my great grandfather.

~~~
erric
Oh nice! Small world! Are you also pursuing a career in science?

------
DanielBMarkham
Meta: I know people hate click-baity headlines, but it is the weekend and
sometimes things are a bit more lax around here then.

I love clever headlines. Not the lying click-bait sort, but the kind that make
puns or tell the summarize the story in a fun way.

It used to be that after you bought the newspaper, you were done making
financial decisions. But editors would still stick these stories with cute
heads deep inside. It gives a feeling for the tone of the people putting
together the content.

For my money, for folks who like these things, "Giant Space Ant Fires Lasers
At Earth" is just too much to pass up.

~~~
duozerk
It may be clickbait, but it's not clickbait that's trying to sell you
something or more generally make money - it's trying to get people interested
in space, and it's relatively wholesome, so I agree.

------
erric
Titles aside, it did get my curiosity piqued, I didn’t know lasers could be
naturally formed.

------
yuvalr1
Sounds like a Salvador Dali's painting

------
newAntOverlords
This title delivers.

There's an ant. It's in space. It shoots lasers.

------
memebox3v
Is it aliens?

